
$12B in Private Student Loan Debt May Be Wiped Away by Missing Paperwork - TuringNYC
https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/07/17/2246236/12-billion-in-private-student-loan-debt-may-be-wiped-away-by-missing-paperwork
======
TuringNYC
Sounds like something from Mr. Robot

